

9/11 Plane Debris Found in Lower Manhattan - denzil_correa
http://blogs.wsj.com/metropolis/2013/04/26/911-airplane-debris-found-more-than-a-decade-later/?mod=e2fb

======
dmckeon
Noting the last graf: _The Park Place building attracted controversy several
years ago when critics protested the plan to build an Islamic cultural center
on the site._

and in hopes of shedding light rather than generating heat on that topic, let
me point out that the WTC south tower contained a Muslim prayer room:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/nyregion/11religion.html?...](https://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/nyregion/11religion.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

------
Andrew_Quentin
12 years later!

I would have thought they would have searched the whole area, at least within
half a mile, to find debris.

